
Ask HN: Is there a trusted news source between East and West media - lambersley
I find it very difficult to believe world news reports that originate from US (and allies).  Just as unbelievable are reports from Russia (Eastern forces).  I would love to find a number of sources that are less politicized and more objective.  Help!
======
xkcd-sucks
Al Jazeera, maybe

